# Kia Sorento for Uber XL? How?



## JWB (Dec 22, 2015)

So recently it has caught my eye that Uber allows 2019 and newer models of the Kia Sorento to take XL rides. This is interesting for a couple of reasons. First, not all trim levels allow for six passengers! Upper trims generally have two captains chairs in the 2nd row and unlike a minivan that often allows for 3 in the 3rd row, this particular configuration is only for 2 in the 3rd row. So lower and mid-level trims are the only offerings that will allow for six passengers. But, beyond that, if you do have 5 or 6 passengers, please explain where the luggage is going to go! If the 3rd row is in use there is literally no space but for a couple hand bags behind there. This is not like Honda's Odyssey where there is a massive amount of space behind the 3rd row regardless. But, all that said, it would seem many people across the country are using the Sorento for XL. Can someone explain? Are they skipping the airport? Are they messaging passengers right after accepting the ride that they can't have 5 or 6 and more luggage? I'm just trying to learn how some are making this work so well. All that said it's a cool vehicle.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Good question, but I'm more interested to learn what one's actual net profit, including depreciation is while running any 3 year old vehicle in a market with Upfront Fares.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

JWB said:


> So recently it has caught my eye that Uber allows 2019 and newer models of the Kia Sorento to take XL rides. This is interesting for a couple of reasons. First, not all trim levels allow for six passengers! Upper trims generally have two captains chairs in the 2nd row and unlike a minivan that often allows for 3 in the 3rd row, this particular configuration is only for 2 in the 3rd row. So lower and mid-level trims are the only offerings that will allow for six passengers. But, beyond that, if you do have 5 or 6 passengers, please explain where the luggage is going to go! If the 3rd row is in use there is literally no space but for a couple hand bags behind there. This is not like Honda's Odyssey where there is a massive amount of space behind the 3rd row regardless. But, all that said, it would seem many people across the country are using the Sorento for XL. Can someone explain? Are they skipping the airport? Are they messaging passengers right after accepting the ride that they can't have 5 or 6 and more luggage? I'm just trying to learn how some are making this work so well. All that said it's a cool vehicle.


Highlanders also.


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

Korean cars are cheap, you can get a sorento for around 23k which is how much a corolla would cost.
People buy these german look-alikes at half the price of a real german car to brag and show off


----------



## Eman1210 (Sep 22, 2021)

JWB said:


> So recently it has caught my eye that Uber allows 2019 and newer models of the Kia Sorento to take XL rides. This is interesting for a couple of reasons. First, not all trim levels allow for six passengers! Upper trims generally have two captains chairs in the 2nd row and unlike a minivan that often allows for 3 in the 3rd row, this particular configuration is only for 2 in the 3rd row. So lower and mid-level trims are the only offerings that will allow for six passengers. But, beyond that, if you do have 5 or 6 passengers, please explain where the luggage is going to go! If the 3rd row is in use there is literally no space but for a couple hand bags behind there. This is not like Honda's Odyssey where there is a massive amount of space behind the 3rd row regardless. But, all that said, it would seem many people across the country are using the Sorento for XL. Can someone explain? Are they skipping the airport? Are they messaging passengers right after accepting the ride that they can't have 5 or 6 and more luggage? I'm just trying to learn how some are making this work so well. All that said it's a cool vehicle.


I drive a 22 Sorento. Mine is the 6 passenger and I love it. You rarely ever get 6 pax plus luggage. It’s only happened to me 2 times in a year.


----------

